# Your Top 5 Favorite Scents for CP



## mysticmoon

What are your top 5 favorite scents for CP? FO and/or EO. 
Please provide name of scent and where purchased. 

P.S. I'm hoping this will help me chose some to order that might become my favorites too!


----------



## Lynnz

Okay Currently (this might change in due course :0) )

1 Lemon Verbena by Sweetcakes
2Blueberry by Sweetcakes
3Tea Rose by The Scent Works
4Hypnotic Poison by The Scent Works
5Bay Rum by Oregan Trail


----------



## IrishLass

I have so many favorites that it's hard to narrow it down to just 5, but the following 5 are consistant favorites that have been well loved by me and all my testers for the past few years now:

1. Paradise from Daystar 
2. Salty Sailor from Daystar
3. Green Apple from Sweet Cakes
4. Mango Tea from Sweet Cakes
5. Sugared Spruce from Wholesale Supplies Plus

IrishLass


----------



## BakingNana

Nailing down my top 5 was harder than I though.

1. Fleurs d'Oranger from Snowdrift
2. Angel Baby from Aroma Haven
3. Zino Davidoff (type) from Save on Scents
4. Ocean Rain from WSP 
5. Cool Citrus Basil from CandleScience.

Aromatic Sandalwood from Southern Soapers would have been Number One on my list.....(HELP! NEED REPLACEMENT!)

And I can't do without the Lavender (Longworth) from Aroma Haven.


----------



## honor435

oh my thats difficult
1. angel- natures garden or the common scnet
2. brown sugar fig- peak
3. patchouli honey- elements
4 lemongrass eo(anywhere)
5. black canyon( peak- mens scent)


----------



## Mandarin

I have lots of favorites and all of them are from Sweet Cakes.  Morning Marigold, True Rose,  Blueberry,  Peony, Aloe Vera... to name a few.


----------



## mysticmoon

Love this! Thanks for the replies so far!!


----------



## Guest

*favorite 5 perfumes*

_(spam removed by admin)_


----------



## Hazel

Another spammer.


----------



## PrairieCraft

At least this one is fairly relevent.  Sunglasses for soaping :roll:


----------



## Hazel

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> At least this one is fairly relevent.  Sunglasses for soaping :roll:



PrairieCraft - 

It's not relevant when the person posts a link to a site that sells perfumes and colognes. This is a forum for soap and body products making and mysticmoon is asking about FOs or EOs to be used in CP. 

Plus this person has already posted on another discussion which could also be considered relevant but it's still spam, IMO. Notice that this person's username is the same as the website in that post.

I know I'm being a "B" but these kinds of posts tick me off.  However, Dagmar's contribution to the sunglasses post (ray bans, cowboy boots, rubber gloves and bikini) could be the next soaping fashion wear. I think she just knocked Dennis off the top of the list of soapmaker fashion mavens.


----------



## dandelion

my bestsellers which have become my favorites

almond cookie - scentworks
relaxation - scentworks
anything from Millcreek Soywax, they have great prices and I've loved every fo from them
eo's- orange, peppermint, lavender and clove


----------



## Catmehndi

Hazel said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least this one is fairly relevent.  Sunglasses for soaping :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrairieCraft -
> 
> It's not relevant when the person posts a link to a site that sells perfumes and colognes. This is a forum for soap and body products making and mysticmoon is asking about FOs or EOs to be used in CP.
> 
> Plus this person has already posted on another discussion which could also be considered relevant but it's still spam, IMO. Notice that this person's username is the same as the website in that post.
> 
> I know I'm being a "B" but these kinds of posts tick me off.  However, Dagmar's contribution to the sunglasses post (ray bans, cowboy boots, rubber gloves and bikini) could be the next soaping fashion wear. I think she just knocked Dennis off the top of the list of soapmaker fashion mavens.
Click to expand...


I agree - super annoying to have companies infiltrate forums just to advertise their products and services. We had a deluge of them (guess they got some kind of bot or perhaps a student ) to send message after message advertising TV series for sale on DVD...  :x


----------



## IwantItgreen

I don't sell much soap yet, but my top 2 are
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Black Canyon
both from Peaks


----------



## MizzBee

My top 5 so far are...

Pink Sugar - Big Tree Supplies
Strawberry Musk - Big Tree Supplies
Patchouli Raspberry - Big Tree Supplies
Honey L'Occitane - Big Tree Supplies
Green Apple Explosion - Big Tree Supplies

I'm pretty sure my list of favorites will grow and change.


----------



## HeartToHeart

I WANT TO TRY THEM ALL! I LOVE AROMATHERAPY EVERYTHING!!! STRESS RELIEF!!!


----------



## Moredd

Cedar & Saffron - Brambleberry
Veldfire - Southern Soapers
Energy - Bramble Berry
Celestial Waters - Bramble Berry
Ylang Ylang & Bergamot EO blend - personal blend


----------



## MizzBee

My favorite top 5 have slightly changed.

Pink Sugar - Big Tree Supplies
Strawberry Musk - Big Tree Supplies
Spearmint, Peppermint & Lemon Eucalyptus EO's -BB - ASS
Rosemary Mint - Big Tree Supplies
Amber - BB - ASS


----------



## kelleyaynn

My all-time favorite is Coconut Lime Verbena from WSP. Unfortunately, I can't find a CLV anywhere else that smells as good.

From Elements Bath and Body:
Capri Olivo
Tuscan Herb
Mediterranean Garden Spa

From Nature's Garden:
Exotic Amazon Teakwood


----------



## judymoody

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Nailing down my top 5 was harder than I though.
> 
> 1. Fleurs d'Oranger from Snowdrift
> 2. Angel Baby from Aroma Haven
> 3. Zino Davidoff (type) from Save on Scents
> 4. Ocean Rain from WSP
> 5. Cool Citrus Basil from CandleScience.
> 
> Aromatic Sandalwood from Southern Soapers would have been Number One on my list.....(HELP! NEED REPLACEMENT!)
> 
> And I can't do without the Lavender (Longworth) from Aroma Haven.



Southern Soapers has been bought and pre-buys are happening.  I gather a half-dozen fragrances will be released at a time.  The new vendor is called First Choice Fragrance Oils.  You can email her with requests for FOs you'd like to see available.


----------



## Lynnz

Was a little sad to see they dont post overseas :0(


----------



## Cirafly24

I've only tried a few dozen scents so far, but here are my current favorites:

Raspberry Lemonade FO from WSP
Mango Papaya FO from WSP
Spearmint EO from anywhere
Lime Margarita FO from Camden Grey
Coconut Lime Verbena FO from WSP


----------



## ilove2soap

My top 5 at the moment are:
1)  Coconut Lime Verbena -WSP
2)  Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey- Camden Grey
3)  Lavender Vanilla Supreme- Southern Soapers  (not currently available but I'm hoping the new owner will bring this one back)
4)  Bergamot and Grapefruit Essential Oil Blend-  WSP
5)  Apple Jack and Peel- Natures Garden


----------



## Stacey

Right now I'm lovin these: 

From NG:
Cucumber/Cilantro/Wasabi
Cracklin' Birch
Fruity Rings (Froot Loops scented!!)

From BB:
Energy
OMH (IMHO it's the best OMH out there)

Just bought Tangerine Dreams from NG and if it smells like it does in the bottle?  I will have to buy a gallon of it. LOL!  Just kidding, but seriously.  Yummm-eeee!


----------



## Marya

This is an old thread which I thought I'd attempt to revive so that I can get some new ideas for FOs (haven't soaped in about 9 years I think!).  Actually it would be nice if you were to specify if any FO's are also good in candles, if you happen to have used them in candles.

Any other favorites?  Or you could add a few more than 5 if you insist? 

The ones I remember liking all those years ago were: Rice Flower and Shea (soap and body butter); one called Relaxation, I think (used in candles); a pie crust scent that I mixed with a key lime scent (going for key lime pie, obviously, and used in candles); creme brulee (candles) and violet (never used but luuuv the scent).  The other soaps I made were coconut lime verbena, an oatmeal milk & honey batch, and a batch with all EO's in them.

This is obnoxious of me but here's a list of several that sound good to me (copied and pasted from a draft I saved).  Going SIGNIFICANTLY over 5, but just sharing what looks interesting, to this poster anyway.  Many were copied from earlier posts on this thread:

peach
sandalwood (aromatic sandlewood from southern soapers?)
patchouli
more violet
buttered rum?
lemon verbena
Another manly scent (cologne imitation) 
More Rice flower and shea
aloe or eucalyptus?
some sort of grass scent or olive?
leather, tobacco or cognac?
The xmas scent I like so much (pine, mint and vanilla? Might be like Sugared Spruce by Wholesale Supplies Plus)
Earth musk?
Green tea?
Pineapple cilantro?
Tomato leaf?
brown sugar fig by Peak
Pachouli Honey by Elements
almond?
Relaxation by scentworks
Cedar & Saffron - Brambleberry
Veldfire - Southern Soapers
Energy - Bramble Berry
Celestial Waters - Bramble Berry
Ylang Ylang & Bergamot EO blend - personal blend
amber - bb
BBs Energy
From Elements Bath and Body:
Capri Olivo
Tuscan Herb
Mediterranean Garden Spa

From Nature's Garden:
Exotic Amazon Teakwood
Cucumber/Cilantro/Wasabi
Cracklin' Birch


----------



## Ancel

Not so much my top 5, more of a commentary on two you mentioned: the Peak Brown Sugar Fig smells great to me oob, but it has been my worst selling soap, I don't understand it, but everyone picks it up and smells it, then puts it down, if it's the first one they choose, I'm usually sunk for a soap sale. 
The e.o. Blend of ylang ylang and bergamot I add geranium too, and it has to be one of my favorites, so much so that I usually keep all those batches. 
Welcome back from your 9 year hiatus 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara

Manchurian Dragon, Clean Cotton-New Directions Aromatics
Energy, Wisteria Lilac, Gardenia-Saffire Blue
Chai Tea- Nature's Garden
I have many faves and admittedly, I haven't too far beyond the three mentioned vendors.


----------



## Timber

So many, but here are some favorites:
Kentish Rain - Bramble Berry
Champagne - Bramble Berry
Oatmeal Stout - Bramble Berry
Blue Spruce - CandleScience
Mediterranean Fig - CandleScience
Queen of d'Nile - Daystar
EOs: Lemongrass, Lavender, Dalmatian Sage

also love Cranberry Marmalade from Candlescience - sadly no longer listed as skin safe.  If anyone knows of an equivalent I would like to find one.


----------



## Miz Jenny

Burberry from NG (I  mix with a little Spices of Morocco from NDA to smooth the "edge.) A good seller.

Teakwood Cardamom from Canwax for soap and body powder.

Spiced Cedar Brandy from Canwax. Intense. People love it or hate it.

Saddle Shop from Daystar and English Lavender from Canwax. I do a white swirl and iridescent glitter and call it "Leather & Lace." A good seller. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## athallr

Almond -symphony scents
Champaign-BB
Bamboo is a great seller from BB
Fresh Snow I just soaped and love love love it - BB
Woodland Elves - BB




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata

My top 5 list so far (I don't sell, so this is my personal preference:
- Snow (Gracefruit)
- Santa's pipe (Gracefruit)
- White lily&ginseng (The soap kitchen)
- Blackberry&basil (Gracefruit)
- Apple and cinnamon (Gracefruit)


----------



## Paintguru

CaraCara said:


> Manchurian Dragon, Clean Cotton-New Directions Aromatics
> Energy, Wisteria Lilac, Gardenia-Saffire Blue
> Chai Tea- Nature's Garden
> I have many faves and admittedly, I haven't too far beyond the three mentioned vendors.



Did you use just 1% of the Chai Tea, as NG suggests, or did you go higher?  Just curious before I try it.


----------



## bkohlhase

*Washisoap: My top 5 all natural sweet scents*

My best ALL NATURAL sellers of all time(20 yrs in the biz)
1. Spearmint/teatree/peppermint/lavender...1/4 of each EO (Wintermint)
2. 100% Almond FLAVORING from Sam's added at trace along with vanilla flavoring from Sam's...(I add these to my colloidal oat flour to make the scent really stick well and reduce the water content by 4 oz, cause I add 1 oz of each(w 2 oz water) to make a slurry(for a 5 lb batch) This makes a really nice (Almond Oat) blend. you can also add orange oil or lemon oil to this for a bit of citrus.
3. Patchouli EO, Orange EO, Ylang Ylang EO, Lavender EO (.25 ea) (Herby-floral)
4. Spearmint EO/Grapefruit EO 50/50 (these two enhance each other)
5. Sweet Birch and Vanilla extract (also blended in c. oat flour) 
I have found when I add my fragrance oils to a flour or clay slurry they tend to stick better in the final blend. I don't know why but they seem to be absorbed by the unsaponifiables causing a stronger scent. Has anyone else had the same experience? You can purchase these from lots of suppliers...NG, Essential Depot, WSP, BB, :smile:Elements, of course Sam's Club as I mentioned:smile:


----------



## squyars

Ugh, just did HP with Natures Garden OMH.  I saw a lot of nice reviews, but I find that it smells like baby powder.  One son said it smells like a "public bathroom", and when my husband passed through he said it smells like "urinal cakes".  Yuck!
Anyone else have a thought on this FO?  Any suggestions for a better OMH?


----------



## whiskandbowl

squyars said:


> Ugh, just did HP with Natures Garden OMH.  I saw a lot of nice reviews, but I find that it smells like baby powder.  One son said it smells like a "public bathroom", and when my husband passed through he said it smells like "urinal cakes".  Yuck!
> Anyone else have a thought on this FO?  Any suggestions for a better OMH?



I did not care for it either :-( Smelled like Playdoh. I've used Sweetcakes OMH but have also heard good things about the one from BB.


----------



## MaitriBB

> My all-time favorite is Coconut Lime Verbena from WSP. Unfortunately, I can't find a CLV anywhere else that smells as good.


 
 Agreed.  That one always sells out for me.

 Also:

 WSP's OMH
 WSP's White Tea & Ginger
 BB's Cranberry Fig


----------



## tkine

Lilac - Peak...does not A or D-smells dead on like a spring lilac bush
Spice Cranberry - WSP
OMH - WSP
Cherry Almond - WSP
Love Spell - Candle Science
Oakmoss & Amber - Candle Science
Cucumber & Mint - Candle Science
Plumeria - Candle Science 
BRV - Candle Science

Sorry, I couldn't keep it to just 5


----------



## Lbrown123

My personal favorites are:

Moroccan and Mediterranean fig BB and WSP-accelerated get ready- WSP is stronger so kind of combined them but both great with a touch of Patchouli EO
Wild Honeysuckle WSP- soaps well and strong scent
Plumeria BB- fast trace smells so good
Indian Sandalwood BB- soaps great
I really liked Kulu Bay from NG but not sure about scent retention as of yet

Friends liked:
Champagne BB- easy peasy
Sweet grass BB both kept fragrance well


----------



## MK

squyars said:


> Ugh, just did HP with Natures Garden OMH.  I saw a lot of nice reviews, but I find that it smells like baby powder.  One son said it smells like a "public bathroom", and when my husband passed through he said it smells like "urinal cakes".  Yuck!
> Anyone else have a thought on this FO?  Any suggestions for a better OMH?



I know this post was several months ago, but the best OMH I've found hands down is from the Soap Dish. www.theoriginalsoapdish.com/


----------



## MK

Blackberry & Sage (Sweet Cakes)
OMH (the Soap Dish)
Brown Sugar & Fig (Peak)
Bartlett Pear (Peak)
Bonsai (BB)

Also Cranberry Balsam (the Soap Dish) is up there.
One of my personal favorites is Bitter Almond (Sweet Cakes).


----------



## HoneyLady

I have had good luck with scents from: Peak (for candles AND soap), WSP, BB, Sweet Cakes, Rustic Escentuals, MMS, in no particular order.

 There's a difference between MY faves, and what sells well -- all noses are picky, picky.  I dislike most fruity scents -- they tend to ALL smell like candy to me, but I get routine requests for them. 

 Bonsai from BB is a great man's scent, but not in your face.  DH likes it, and he is the kind of guy who saves his Old Spice for black tie events. 

 Cedar, Sage & Blackberry from RE is a very big seller for me -- cedar and sage notes are there, but light.  Makes a great candle, too.

 Soapy Clean from BB sells great -- popular with men, women, kids.

 Saffron & Honey from BB sells well.  This one surprised me -- it smells like neither saffron nor honey, but is an intriguing, medium soft scent.  People pick it up and put it down, and sniff and sniff.  They can't identify it, but they are fascinated by it.

 Honey and Beeswax & Honey combined, from SC is fabulous!  I am a beekeeper, and this is what a hive smells like when I lift the lid and check the bees.  I use this in candles and soap.

 Green Clover and Aloe from SC is a great "green scent" without getting into the "Irish Spring" range.

 The only EO (combo) I use is Mother Earth from WSP.  Not a personal fave, but it sells well.  I also like their White Citrus.  I use their Orange Guava Odor Neutralizing FO in my laundry soap.  A+.

 I use Earth from MMS for hunter's soaps, and their Osmanthus, Oak Leaves & Acorns, and Mediterranean Silk all do well for me.  Many of their scents run to sweet/sugary, or fruity, and that's just not my thing -- but others like them.  Their honey flavor oil is great in lip balms.

 Peak has a Wild Mountain Honey I use that I blend with the SC.  They discontinued my Colorado Breeze.  I have a sample of Black Canyon I liked very much.  Also great people to work with re candles.  I have had some tech questions and they ALWAYS are very helpful!

 I continue my sad quest for an OMH fragrance that is: NOT 50% vanilla; NOT with almond notes; NOT with coconut notes.  Beginning to think I may have to invent this one myself! :shh:

 In six months, I'm sure I'll have something new to add. 

 ~HoneyLady~


----------



## Jaccart789

1. Bamboo Sugar-WSP
2. Relaxation-WSP
3. Warm Vanilla Oak- Millcreek
4. Sensual Sandalwood-BB
5. Cranberry Fig-BB


----------



## Ellacho

My top five at the moment are:

Spearmint EO- BB
Lavender EO- BB
May Chang EO - BB
Sensuous Black Rose FO - Element
Watermelon FO - Direct Aromatic


----------



## KristaY

My current favorites are:

 Tobacco & Bay Leaf (BB)
 Christmas Splendor (EB&B)
 Mediterranean Garden Spa (EB&B)
 Lemongrass EO

 And my top favorite is:

 Vetyver (BB). I can't keep my nose out of the bars! They've been curing for a month and still smell fabulous. Very upscale masculine. Also, really easy to work with in CP - no A or D. I was able to attempt my first tiger stripe with this one that came out great.


----------



## crockettnbecky

bkohlhase said:


> *Washisoap: My top 5 all natural sweet scents*
> 
> My best ALL NATURAL sellers of all time(20 yrs in the biz)
> 1. Spearmint/teatree/peppermint/lavender...1/4 of each EO (Wintermint)
> 2. 100% Almond FLAVORING from Sam's added at trace along with vanilla flavoring from Sam's...(I add these to my colloidal oat flour to make the scent really stick well and reduce the water content by 4 oz, cause I add 1 oz of each(w 2 oz water) to make a slurry(for a 5 lb batch) This makes a really nice (Almond Oat) blend. you can also add orange oil or lemon oil to this for a bit of citrus.
> 3. Patchouli EO, Orange EO, Ylang Ylang EO, Lavender EO (.25 ea) (Herby-floral)
> 4. Spearmint EO/Grapefruit EO 50/50 (these two enhance each other)
> 5. Sweet Birch and Vanilla extract (also blended in c. oat flour)
> I have found when I add my fragrance oils to a flour or clay slurry they tend to stick better in the final blend. I don't know why but they seem to be absorbed by the unsaponifiables causing a stronger scent. Has anyone else had the same experience? You can purchase these from lots of suppliers...NG, Essential Depot, WSP, BB, :smile:Elements, of course Sam's Club as I mentioned:smile:



Is Almond Flavoring the same thing as Almond Extract? My Sam's doesn't carry Almond Flavoring.


----------



## Relle

crockettnbecky said:


> Is Almond Flavoring the same thing as Almond Extract? My Sam's doesn't carry Almond Flavoring.


This is an old thread from 2011, this person you have quoted hasn't been here for over 8 yrs, so you probably won't get an answer from them.


----------



## crockettnbecky

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MellonFriend

This thread is a cool idea! Maybe we can resurrect it?  I haven't used very many scents yet, but of the ones I have used my order would be:

BB Green Tea and Cucumber (a shocker for me, I don't usually go for the "fresh/green scents")
BB Southern Peach 
BB Rustic Woods and Rum 
Crafter's Choice Lavender & Mint  
Crafter's Choice Apple Garland


----------

